# Can I use a brother's account to drive for Lyft



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

So I ended up getting deactivated over some BS. All I'm gonna say is get a dash cam!

My brother said he'd allow me to use his account. We are on the same insurance policy, close to the same age and look alike. After reading this reddit thread about sharing door dash account I am confident this can be done especially if im just driving less than 15 hours per week:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/doordash/comments/a3xcbc

Please try not to judge me here and answer the question objectively. Is it possible? And no I don't care about companies policies that clearly don't give a crap about their drivers... any unnecessary negative feedback you will be muted. This site can be so helpful at times but also very toxic.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> So I ended up getting deactivated over some BS. All I'm gonna say is get a dash cam!
> 
> My brother said he'd allow me to use his account. We are on the same insurance policy, close to the same age and look alike. After reading this reddit thread about sharing door dash account I am confident this can be done especially if im just driving less than 15 hours per week:
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Any negative comments I will block/mute you


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> LOL


Last warning or I mute


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Last warning or I mute


Lol X 2 !
well go ahead then you wont have to read
my snarky comments about your complaints 
about unemployment or other things 
that anyone would know are grounds 
for your future deactivations


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Gryft doesn't do facial recognition here in PHX only Guber does. It'll work on gryft not on guber


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

OK, so let's be clear, you want to "borrow" your bother's identity?? 
For the purpose of getting around a false charge against you?

On the books, any money would be earned by your brother, any accidents would go against him...what could possibly go wrong?? 

Can you do it and get away with it, _*probably*_...
Is it legal and should you.... well, how do you feel about "Moral Ambiguities"...??


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Gryft doesn't do facial recognition here in PHX only Guber does. It'll work on gryft not on guber


Ty


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Smitty in CT said:


> OK, so let's be clear, you want to "borrow" your bother's identity??
> For the purpose of getting around a false charge against you?
> 
> On the books, any money would be earned by your brother, any accidents would go against him...what could possibly go wrong??
> ...


Fair points. But my brother is an independent contractor and is technically employing me. If an accident happens we are both on the insurance policy.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Company policy? Answer is No. 

Working the system a bit? I'd say yes. Unlike pax driving, no one is going to compare your face against the profile. It still carries an aspect of risk but it's probably fairly low.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> So I ended up getting deactivated over some BS. My brother said he'd allow me to use his account. Please try not to judge me here and answer the question objectively. Is it possible?


It’s possible you just asked the dumbest question ever in the history of UP.net.
Prepare to be judged!💩


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

If you say you look alike and wearing a mask then there’s no way a pax would ever question you. Just don’t get pulled over or get into an accident lol


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Any negative comments I will block/mute you


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Smitty in CT said:


> OK, so let's be clear, you want to "borrow" your bother's identity??
> For the purpose of getting around a false charge against you?
> 
> On the books, any money would be earned by your brother, any accidents would go against him...what could possibly go wrong??
> ...


Bringing up morals when we talking about Uber screwing drivers cmon lol. I don’t think it’s that deep… he does only 10hrs a week too.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> But my brother is an independent contractor and is technically employing me. If an accident happens we are both on the insurance policy.


But “sub-contracting” is not allowed on the Lyft platform; Lyft’s insurance will not cover you, and your personal policy will not cover your liability while commencing a commercial transaction.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Any negative comments I will block/mute you


So in other words only tell me what I want to hear. 

Yet another drama-filled post.































So when (notice I said WHEN not IF in your case) you're accused (probably rightly) of doing something inappropriate to some chick, the cops will come arrest your brother.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Let's call it by its proper name...

Insurance Fraud.

You are not insured to do this. Your brother is. Should anything happen, in addition to the two of you being responsible to Lyft for whatever they have to pay your passenger, you would also PERSONALLY (not insured!) for any other liability, and can be charged with Insurance Fraud.

See, by logging on to Lyft, you are saying you have personal insurance, so they will then cover you for their stuff. Find out it's a different driver, and even if you're on the policy, neither company will cover. They'll probably pay the pax, because they didn't do anything wrong, but will subrogate against you and your brother.

Doing this is insurance fraud, and is a felony.

So, is it worth it?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Why not just drive a cab? I would think you're still eligible to drive for them.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

*On deactivation/discovery...*
In my experience, I seriously doubt you will be able to fool the pax for very long.
Many walk up to my trade dress and compare the plate# and the photo.

*Morals...*
Is this job something your brother relies upon financially?

If so, I think it is selfish and shortsighted on your part.
If not, your brother is taking on huge liability.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Let's call it by its proper name...
> 
> Insurance Fraud.
> 
> ...


I would bet most accidents that happen dont involve lyft. Like i said. I have personal insurance.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

humansoverbots said:


> 1.
> It's not ride"share" using that term perpetuates the fraud. It's rides / delivery for hire. A Taxi Cab company. Uber Lyft criminals used that term to skirt labor laws. No ones "sharing" anything. It's not kiddiegarden it's supposed to be an actual job.
> 
> 2.
> ...


This... also regardless of mask we do look alike.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I would bet most accidents that happen dont involve lyft. Like i said. I have personal insurance.


As stated before, if you get involved in an accident while on Lyft both Lyft's insurance and your insurance (or the other party's insurance if you're miraculously not at fault but my money is on you being at fault just because) will not pay because you're not the insured party, your brother is. 

But keep being a moron for $0.60/mile. 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Fair points. But my brother is an independent contractor and is technically employing me. If an accident happens we are both on the insurance policy.


Why can’t you just get your own DD account, use his car, and stay on the insurance?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Why can’t you just get your own DD account, use his car, and stay on the insurance?


Because he can't wave his weenie at a McMuffin? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Any negative comments I will block/mute you


I read this as, “I only want responses that support my decision to do something illegal.”

Can we get a ruling on this? Could this fall under the “non-serious/trolling” category? @MHR


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

You did not answer the most important question.

Does your bother rely heavily on this job for his income?

Not trying to be negative, but if he is lucky, this will only end in deactivation.

It is not trying to remember a face in a police lineup... It is a picture in hand to compare.

Seriously, good luck.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

FerengiBob said:


> It is not trying to remember a face in a police lineup... It is a picture in hand to compare.


With @Brokenglass400 history and deactivation a police lineup isn't too far-fetched.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

FerengiBob said:


> You did not answer the most important question.
> 
> Does your bother rely heavily on this job for his income?
> 
> ...


No he doesn't... why would it end in deactivation?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I read this as, “I only want responses that support my decision to do something illegal.”
> 
> Can we get a ruling on this? Could this fall under the “non-serious/trolling” category? @MHR


He is indeed a real member. 



Brokenglass400 said:


> No he doesn't... why would it end in deactivation?


Because you would be committing fraud and he would be helping you to commit fraud. Both of you could wind up in hot water.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

What state/local regulations do you need to take private clients?
If you are still employable on one app, print business cards, and use the app to cultivate repeat clients.


Last night at 3001 Nightlife I shuffled a former pax... 50+ falling down drunk college age kids waiting for rides. 

While waiting saw two guys, two vans, cab trade dress, hauling minimum 10/12 pax per van. 
"Next... " he would call out and they would climb into van.

My advice...
Have a rideshare vehicle, and...
Buy a passenger van or two.
Hang out at college bars.
Like a bus route... you and your brother set a schedule Thurs, Fri, Sat
Take the kids back and forth to campus.
Bars, concerts, football games

As with your tax drama, quit taking short cuts and skating on the edges of legality.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Post a pic of you and your brother...

Just for giggles.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> This... also regardless of mask we do look alike.


He was probably trying to collect on
his brothers unemployment too !


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

FerengiBob said:


> What state/local regulations do you need to take private clients?
> If you are still employable on one app, print business cards, and use the app to cultivate repeat clients.
> 
> 
> ...



To add to this...

The shuffled pax was a kid I previously took 1.5 miles from campus to a bar to watch their game on ESPN.

Had just dropped off a group at the football game, and he was very informative of the campus nightlife.

All you need are a couple of influencers within that group, some knowledge of the bar scene, trust, and some wheels, and a schedule.

Probably the easiest $100 you could make on a night. Private, no real care for condition of vehicle, etc...

I just don't want to deal with falling down drunks, but it certainly is an alternative for saome.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

*From the Ferengi Book of Acquisitions... Rule #6*

"Never let family to stand in the way of opportunity"


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I would bet most accidents that happen dont involve lyft.
> Like i said. I have personal insurance.


But you definitely have a personal problem too, and being the shit-magnet you are, you’re a Lyft-accident waiting to happen. Anyway, we’ll be here to read all about it when you post your next shit-show.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Anyway, we’ll be here to read all about it when you post your next shit-show.


I can see it now.

New member @Brokenglass400DumbassBrother makes thread "Help I'm deactivated from Lyft and facing charges for forcible sodomy but it wasn't me. Any advice?"


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

New2This said:


> I can see it now.
> 
> New member @Brokenglass400DumbassBrother makes thread "Help I'm deactivated from Lyft and facing charges for forcible sodomy but it wasn't me. Any advice?"


Get a dash cam.

At least the YouTube residuals might by him a snicker bar from the jail commissary.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

FerengiBob said:


> Get a dash cam.
> 
> At least the YouTube residuals might by him a snicker bar from the jail commissary.


bro figure it out, one minute youre giving advice the next youre talkin shit. one more bad comment you're outta my notifications


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

losiglow said:


> Company policy? Answer is No.
> 
> Working the system a bit? I'd say yes. Unlike pax driving, no one is going to compare your face against the profile. It still carries an aspect of risk but it's probably fairly low.


Masks and like I said, we do look alike. I can go to my death bed knowing I worked a rigged unfair system.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Dude


You got issues.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Dude
> 
> 
> You got issues.


😐👀


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I think the OP already knows the answer to his question, but he's not liking the answers that he's seeing.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> If you say you look alike and wearing a mask then there’s no way a pax would ever question you. Just don’t get pulled over or get into an accident lol


getting pulled over wouldn't do anything. also getting into an accident may not mean anything either as i am insured


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> If you say you look alike and wearing a mask then there’s no way a pax would ever question you. Just don’t get pulled over or get into an accident lol


yes


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> getting pulled over wouldn't do anything. also getting into an accident may not mean anything either as i am insured


If you get into an accident with a passenger in the car, the passenger will deal with Lyft for any claims. Lyft will then ask your brother for a copy of the accident report. Your brother's name won't be on that report. That's a problem. 
If you ignore that problem, your next problem will be with your insurance company. You think they'll pay out a claim while you're driving for Lyft, and you're not authorized to do so? If you don't tell them you were driving for Lyft, you're going to have to bribe your passenger not to say anything or make any medical claims.
If you get into an accident with a passenger in your car, your brother's deactivation will be the least of your worries. Better keep an attorney on speed dial.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Illini said:


> If you get into an accident with a passenger in the car, the passenger will deal with Lyft for any claims. Lyft will then ask your brother for a copy of the accident report. Your brother's name won't be on that report. That's a problem.
> If you ignore that problem, your next problem will be with your insurance company. You think they'll pay out a claim while you're driving for Lyft, and you're not authorized to do so? If you don't tell them you were driving for Lyft, you're going to have to bribe your passenger not to say anything or make any medical claims.
> If you get into an accident with a passenger in your car, your brother's deactivation will be the least of your worries. Better keep an attorney on speed dial.


I'm guessing this ****tard is judgement-proof due to no assets in addition to no ****ing common sense. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Illini said:


> If you get into an accident with a passenger in the car, the passenger will deal with Lyft for any claims. Lyft will then ask your brother for a copy of the accident report. Your brother's name won't be on that report. That's a problem.
> If you ignore that problem, your next problem will be with your insurance company. You think they'll pay out a claim while you're driving for Lyft, and you're not authorized to do so? If you don't tell them you were driving for Lyft, you're going to have to bribe your passenger not to say anything or make any medical claims.
> If you get into an accident with a passenger in your car, your brother's deactivation will be the least of your worries. Better keep an attorney on speed dial.


this is IF the passenger gets Lyft involved which again rarely happens. Accidents also rarely happen on top of that. Also consider the driver is low risk. I drive no faster than 65 on the highway and stay in the slow speed lane for personal driving to begin with.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

As I stated earlier, quit cutting corners.

If you want to get back at U&L, run legit and skim their best clients.

Ebay, Amazon, Uber, and Lyft provide a unique platform and almost unlimited opportunity. Technology, customers, ease of commerce.

If all you do is turn a key and drive, then you will fail because you can never run cheap enough.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

FerengiBob said:


> As I stated earlier, quit cutting corners.
> 
> If you want to get back at U&L, run legit and skim their best clients.
> 
> ...


thanks for the unsolicited advice


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Someone pass the popcorn


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Someone pass the popcorn


see ya!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh my.... Sniff sniff.

Eventually he will be alone. Makes me wonder if my tinfoil hat is doing any good?

This is how cancer culture should work. Eventually they cancelled so many people out of their lives that there's absolutely nobody left. That's how it should be done.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> So I ended up getting deactivated over some BS. All I'm gonna say is get a dash cam!
> 
> My brother said he'd allow me to use his account. We are on the same insurance policy, close to the same age and look alike. After reading this reddit thread about sharing door dash account I am confident this can be done especially if im just driving less than 15 hours per week:
> 
> ...


Can you rob a bank ? Possible but In my opinion, shouldn’t . Don’t you think that maybe is time to move on to other things ?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

If you got deactivated on one platform, why not just use another platform for the same purpose?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberPotomac said:


> Can you rob a bank ? Possible but In my opinion, shouldn’t . Don’t you think that maybe is time to move on to other things ?


You ever read this jabroni posts? I wouldn't let him have anything to do with food or mechanical work.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> thanks for the unsolicited advice


Before deactivation, what were you averaging per mile or per hour?

What were your costs?

What is the story involving the deactivation?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Yes it is possible. But it is also possible that you will get your brother's account deactivated too. Customers rarely see the driver on DD.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

MHR said:


> He is indeed a real member.


Ya, I get that. But dude is obviously trolling.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FerengiBob said:


> this is IF the passenger gets Lyft involved which again rarely happens. Accidents also rarely happen on top of that. Also consider the driver is low risk. I drive no faster than 65 on the highway and stay in the slow speed lane for personal driving to begin with.


Oh sure, you’re such a “low risk,” but you got deactivated from Lyft, and you got popped for not paying taxes and taking unemployment benefits you weren’t entitled too. You’re a 🧲, and now you’re willing to ruin your brother’s livelihood too. I’m betting your brother isn’t even aware of your latest scam, he probably muted you out of his life years ago.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Oh sure, you’re such a “low risk,” but you got deactivated from Lyft, and you got popped for not paying taxes and taking unemployment benefits you weren’t entitled too. You’re a 🧲, and now you’re willing to ruin your brother’s livelihood too. I’m betting your brother isn’t even aware of your latest scam, he probably muted you out of his life years ago.


I think you quoted the wrong guy?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I think you quoted the wrong guy?


DOH!!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> DOH!!
> View attachment 624798


You have the right quote. Somehow the wrong member got attached to the OP's quote.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Illini said:


> You have the right quote. Somehow the wrong member got attached to the OP's quote.


That happens a lot. 

Teknawlodgey right?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I’m going to go against the tide and say go ahead and do it. Then when you and your brother and your cousin are all deactivated there will be less competition for the rest of us.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Atavar said:


> I’m going to go against the tide and say go ahead and do it. Then when you and your brother and your cousin are all deactivated there will be less competition for the rest of us.


That's it. That's the reply. Thread closed!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

please dont judge me..lol....everyone gets muted haha


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Atavar said:


> I’m going to go against the tide and say go ahead and do it. Then when you and your brother and your cousin are all deactivated there will be less competition for the rest of us.


But then when he and his cousin are deactivated, he'll be back posting a question asking if he and his cousin can increase their welfare benefits if they marry.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> But then when he and his cousin are deactivated, he'll be back posting a question asking if he and his cousin can increase their welfare benefits if they marry.


And what's the best possible way to go to Mexico, denounce their American citizenship, and recross the border illegally with smuggled Hunter Biden paintings?

"Anyone got the number to a reliable coyote who moonlights as an art dealer, mayn?"


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> But then when he and his cousin are deactivated, he'll be back posting a question asking if he and his cousin can increase their welfare benefits if they marry.


Only in West Virginia


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I would bet most accidents that happen dont involve lyft. Like i said. I have personal insurance.


Which probably won't cover while you're logged into Lyft's system. In that state, if Lyft denies, so will your personal, unless you have full commercial. Even RS endorsement won't be in effect, so you'll be driving with no insurance.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

all this for low pay. you know the answer before you asked the question. go get a real job...your brother is to nice, i hope he dont own anything . if so he will lose it if major accident. and you and him will be charged with fraud,
you ruin things for the hard working guys who must work this job. see you on fox news..is this job that big or important...your in miami..get a real job..


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Well OP, based on what I know and have read here, I see no risk at all. But fair warning, I am notoriously stupid. Carpe diem! Also, please don't block me. I feel like we've really bonded over this topic.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Maybe it was fate.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Which probably won't cover while you're logged into Lyft's system. In that state, if Lyft denies, so will your personal, unless you have full commercial. Even RS endorsement won't be in effect, so you'll be driving with no insurance.


But it so rare to have an accident!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 624796
> 
> Maybe it was fate.


Maybe it was self-induced; he realized it would be a time-saving effort to ban himself instead of blocking/muting every member on UP.net.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Maybe it was self-induced; he realized it would be a time-saving effort to ban himself instead of blocking/muting every member on UP.net.


Agreeable position!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Dang, I didn't even get to know him...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Entertaining thread. You can't make this shit up.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Dang, I didn't even get to know him...


Kinda scares me how people can fail at Rideshare and barely function on the fringes of life.

I really wanted to help the guy.

Wonder what his alt will be?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Just reading the drive share grill cook.
It says , you can only use your sisters car. Not your brothers.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

FerengiBob said:


> Wonder what his alt will be?




@OnlyWantToHearFromThoseThatAgreeWithMe might be too long 🤷‍♂️


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

FerengiBob said:


> Kinda scares me how people can fail at Rideshare and barely function on the fringes of life.
> 
> I really wanted to help the guy.
> 
> Wonder what his alt will be?


There's a new guy on the Dallas boards who claims to be an out of work actor from Europe who wants to Uber hard for 6-8 months while living in his car.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hahaha I'm still here. I wasn't banned I was suspended for calling out mods and admins


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Hahaha I'm still here. I wasn't banned I was suspended for calling out mods and admins


It's still a ban. A temporary one but a ban nonetheless. 

With your intellect it'll be permanent sooner or later. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Hahaha I'm still here. I wasn't banned I was suspended for calling out mods and admins


So did you figure out what you're gonna do rideshare-wise?

Bros that drive together THRIVE together?


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

Brokenglass400 said:


> getting pulled over wouldn't do anything. also getting into an accident may not mean anything either as i am insured


If your driving a passenger,your regular insurance ain't covering the accident. Sure everything can run smoothly,also chance of something going wrong.
You need special ride insurance or what ever its called. If by some chance you get in to an accident w a lot of damage . YOUR INSURANCE Isn't GONNA Cover the Accident.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Hahaha I'm still here. I wasn't banned I was suspended for calling out mods and admins


Got banned from Lyft, suspended here, I’m sure you using your brothers account will go just fine, highly recommend it, what could go wrong?


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Honestly was beginning to miss you.

How is the shared account going?

Seriously would like an update.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

FerengiBob said:


> Honestly was beginning to miss you.
> 
> How is the shared account going?
> 
> Seriously would like an update.


I'm just doing door dash on his account instead. Much better this way for now.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I'm just doing door dash on his account instead. Much better this way for now.


I think Rodeshare would be a bad idea.

I doubt anybody cares about food.

Hope it works for you.


----------

